# My Equestrian Journey



## savvylr (Jan 8, 2016)

*CHAPTER TWO​​*

In the fall of 2016, I decided to make some lifestyle changes that would allow me to lose weight. My reward for reaching my goal weight would be starting lessons again. My goal was to lose 40 pounds, but 30 pounds in I caved and went ahead and enrolled in a barn. I don't regret it. The barn I chose dabbles in Dressage, Eventing, and Hunter/Jumper and they host their own shows throughout the year.

My first lesson was last Tuesday. I rode a leggy bay OTTB named Chance. He was a grumpy old fart, but I liked him in the saddle! He is a fluid mover and can also jump, although I have yet to jump him. We worked mostly on a riding assessment to figure out my skill level. I believe myself to be an intermediate to advanced rider. At the end of my lesson, my trainer asked me how long I had been out of riding. I told her two years. She seemed really surprised and told me it looked like I hadn't even been out of riding for a day. My lesson ended on a good note.

I knew I was going to be sore a few days after riding, however I did not realize it would be to the point to where I could barely walk... Oh my goodness it hurt so bad. I had to take pain relievers a couple of days afterward.

​


----------



## savvylr (Jan 8, 2016)

*CHAPTER THREE*

I had my second lesson this morning. I wasn't sure what to expect, because I had a different instructor than last time. That does not bother me, though. Part of me expected to be on Chance again, but from what I heard around the barn was that he was acting ouchy so they were giving him a break. I am really appreciative of the opportunity to ride many different horses. They tend to put new riders on different horses in the beginning and when we find one we click really well with, they can try and start providing some consistency. 










This is the girl I was on today. She is a gray Percheron Cross named Diva. She's not so tall as she is bulky, and man does she have big gaits. She was a sweetheart but quite difficult to ride efficiently. I feel like to ride her effectively I need to develop a stronger seat and a stronger leg. She likes to ride very much on the forehand. Her trot is ground-covering and very comfortable to post. We worked most of the time at a trot and worked on bend and counter-bend, performing serpentines.

I learned that I have a tendency to keep the reins too long. I've got to focus on taking up some rein and getting more contact with the mouth. Once I had that rein shortened and I learned a more effective way of getting her bend (shorten inside rein and raise it slightly while supporting her with the outside rein), she became a much easier ride. Technique really is everything! At least most of the time haha.

My instructor told me if I wanted to work on dressage specifically, Diva is a really great choice because she can collect beautifully and tends to score really high. They used to event with her, but she does not like jumping so now she is strictly a dressage horse. I've got to develop a stronger seat before I could hope to ride her nicely in the dressage ring. That being said, my instructor said I had a natural seat and leg. My only fault is that I have a habit of really driving with my seat (something that I was taught foundationally) and at this specific barn they are moving away from that and train to keep as quiet a seat and leg as possible while allowing the horse to move beneath to meet expectation... it's really difficult to untrain myself, but I'll get there eventually.

Towards the end of the lesson I got to take her through cantering both leads. She is such a galumph. Her head gets really low (I'm used to more of a high headed horse) and her canter is just so big that I feel like she might unseat me if I lose my stamina. Not to mention she randomly drops back into a jackhammer trot before having to be encouraged into a canter again. She definitely requires work to get her to perform. She's not just going to give it to you, which I think is good! That being said, when we reversed to canter on the other lead she picked it up almost immediately and was much more willing and forward. Right lead = Meh. Left lead = bueno! She probably just needs a lot of work to loosen up that right side.

Diva was a sweetheart, but I wouldn't request to ride her again. Not just because she is strictly a flat horse, but also because I just don't like those big lumbering gaits. I always thought I wanted a draft cross... maybe I'd like it better if her head was higher? I don't see that happening though, it's just the way she moves.

During our cooldown I chatted quite a bit with my instructor. Apparently I am able to enter into the home Hunter/Jumper show they will be having in April! Once I pay the entry fee I am able to choose a lesson horse to reserve. How cool is that? I am thrilled that I will be able to participate and am hoping to jump the 2'6" division. We will see though. Next week they are going to try me on a big gray thoroughbred who will jump anything you point him at. I did express to her that I needed a horse that will give me confidence over jumps to begin with. I was always slightly skittish of going over jumps with JR because there was no telling when he would refuse or duck out at the last minute. I actually wouldn't mind going up to 3' if I was on a horse I could trust. 

So excited that I found this barn. I'm really thrilled.
​


----------



## savvylr (Jan 8, 2016)

*Chapter Four*

Yesterday I had my lesson! I was supposed to ride today at noon, however I had a baby shower to attend, so I rescheduled. It was an evening lesson which meant, due to the time of the sunset, I was not able to jump.

...

...

And I was to ride Diva again. The big ol' galumph. 

Slightly disappointed I grabbed her from her stall and started the process of grooming and tacking. Our last ride had left me with less confidence in regards to riding her. She is just so heavy in the hand and taxing on the seat because of her huge gaits. Goodness.

That being said, she is really a sweet girl and no matter how clunky and stiff and unathletic she is, she really tries for you, and that just shows you her heart.

I let my instructor know to be tough with me regarding my posture and my head. I really need constant reminders to keep my shoulders back and open and my head up because I've fallen into the habit of falling forward and looking at the horse. I'm hoping as I can continue to ride I can backtrack those habits and replace them so I can perfect my seat and my aids. It's hard though! Especially when I subconsciously end up doing those things. What a pain.

I'll go ahead and say, this lesson was definitely redeeming for my opinion of Diva. We worked on transitions, especially from collected to normal canter. She really tried for me, I learned how she needed me to hold her up and I actually got some pretty nice gaits out of her! She definitely challenges you as a rider, and I am actually grateful that I got to ride her again. If I was focusing just on dressage I would definitely work with her more, but I want to move into jumping and she doesn't like it.

After the lesson the owner of the barn, J, came and showed us these compression socks she bought that were supposed to help a Gypsy Vanner that has Chronic Progressive Lymphedema at their barn. The CPL affects her fetlock and coronet area, causing them to become enlarged. They have to make sure to keep her legs shaved down and as long as the condition is continuously treated it does not affect her performance or her use as a riding horse. 

So she shows us these socks and invites me to watch while they try to put these tiny tight things on her massive legs. I have to say...I didn't think they'd go on. But three of us wrestled with it and got the first one on after a several minute struggle that involved me bracing the horse's leg against mine and the two of them trying to push it on.... and this is supposed to be able to be done by yourself. Yeah right haha.

Anyway, the fronts didn't fit correctly so we just did the backs, which fit fairly well! Here's to hoping they will actually help with the treatment.

Also, I've got myself an apprenticeship/mentorship! I'm super thrilled about it. J told me that I start out volunteering and after I accrue 40 mentor hours I will be able to begin trading work (barn work or instructing) for lessons! Super stoked about that. I also let her know of my goal to purchase an OTTB next year that is 2018 RRP eligible! I am very excited to get to be the best I can be until then!
​


----------



## savvylr (Jan 8, 2016)

*Chapter 5*










WELL HELLO. Guess who I got to ride today? If the horse in the above picture looks similar to the previous one I've posted...well you would be correct in guessing that I rode Diva. And actually, she did very well! First ride was hectic, second was better, third times' a charm, I guess! 

Today was a beautiful day Overcast and warm, not hot. I did expect to be on a jumper today, but it didn't happen. I was on Diva again. It's all good though! Now that I know how to ride her it was fairly easy to get her loosened up and stretchy. We worked for about half of the lesson getting her collected at the walk and trot, then spent the rest of the time working on my two point. I forgot how painful it was!

My instructor had little mercy and had my two-pointing for extended periods at the trot. Ouch, ouch, ouch. My thighs were definitely not ready. Diva was a trooper though and didn't mind me using her mane for balance. Gosh, I don't remember it being this hard. Her super bouncy trot didn't really help, but ya know, it could be worse, I guess? I mean, I did regain feeling in my legs about thirty minutes after the lesson.

We also did some two point at the canter, which was quite a bit easier, however I was slightly paranoid I'd go over her head if she decided to stop. She did really well though and took care of me around the arena so I could worry less about her and focus more on my form.

I gotta tell ya, I'm growing a little fond of the big galumph. If I was working strictly with dressage I would totally look into potentially leasing her! But I want to do eventing, and jumping gives her ulcers, so that will not be a thing.

My instructor has promised to try to get me on a jumper next week though, so that's exciting. I'm supposed to ride a fun gray thoroughbred named Remy. We'll see! Seeing as how I want to eventually work with OTTB's, I'm excited to get on one and grab some experience. 

In other news, I'm officially staff at my barn! I started work today. I just followed around another girl and she took me through her evening routine. I'll be working a few hours every Saturday and Tuesday. Super stoked to be a part of the team! I'm hoping I'll be able to work my way up into becoming an instructor myself. We'll see! 
​


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Really like your journal! Sounds like you're having a great time getting back into the swing of riding. Diva is really cute, too bad she's not a jumper.


----------



## Hoofpic (Aug 23, 2015)

Yes Diva is really cute, I love Percherons. Very solid horses. Is it hard to keep her clean? I've always been gold gray horses are hard to keep white.


----------



## DanteDressageNerd (Mar 12, 2015)

Kudos to starting a new journal and joining the forum.

Hope you continue to enjoy your journey in riding and take all the opportunities you can to keep riding a variety of horses and get as much experience under your belt as you can.


----------



## savvylr (Jan 8, 2016)

@gottatrot Thank you! I am having a really good time. I'm thrilled that I didn't give into my doubt about getting back into riding. Best thing I have ever done is start again. Diva is a cutie! She used to be an eventer, however she developed ulcers and they linked them with jumping. She is perfectly fine on the flat though haha.
@Hoofpic she is, isn't she? I love perchies too, but this is this first time I've actually had experience with them! She seems to stay fairly clean; she doesn't get that yellow-y tint to her like some grays do. 
@DanteDressageNerd Thanks! I figure this would be a great way to track my progress! I appreciate the kind words of encouragement!


----------



## savvylr (Jan 8, 2016)

*Chapter Six*

Guess what guys?!?! I got to jump yesterday. Finally. I strolled into the barn and saw "Remy" by my name. With a little quip of joy I headed out to fetch the giant fleabitten Thoroughbred from his pen. I had heard wonderful things about him (and to be fair, he is a great horse) but, oh my goodness, I did not expect him to be so pushy on the ground! A horse that big being all up in my space frustrated me quite a bit. Nevertheless, I pressed on.

So I cross-tied him and cautiously went about the grooming process. He is pretty sensitive, so I had to be pretty careful and watch his expression while I groomed him. We finished up, he leaned on me with his feet and was a general butt about it. Saddling was fine and he wasn't girthy like I was expecting him to be. Then it came time to bridle. I tried for five minutes by myself but after several attempts and not being able to get his head down, I asked for help. Apparently he cannot tolerate his left ear being touch and so in order to put on his bridle it must be partially taken apart, getting the bit in his mouth, and attaching the headstall around his ears without touching them. Funny thing, he has no problem with the removal process. I don't know if he had a bad bridling experience in his past or what, but it's basically a non-negotiable for him.

Anywho, once I got him tacked up we headed out. Mounted. Got out into the arena. Getting him to move off my leg proved to be quite the challenge. If you believe Thoroughbreds as a whole to be hot-headed too-forward maniacs, I would tell you to meet Remy. The consistent leg-squeezing that led to beautiful forward movement with Diva got me a slightly-faster-than-a-crawl walk with Remy. I had nearly worn myself out just trying to get a nice stretchy walk out of him...and that was within the first 5-10 minutes of the lesson!

My trainer came out and asked me if I had brought a crop. My first thought was, "Well, he's a thoroughbred, why would I need a crop?" That bit me in the butt. So she left me to warmup at the trot to bring me a crop. I am not exaggerating at all when I say that it took at least two full minutes of squeezing and kicking to get him to go. No attitude or anything from his part, he was perfectly content, he just would NOT go. My goodness. I did end up getting a lazy trot out of him that would often fall back into the walk. I did not expect to work so hard. 

When my trainer came back she gave me the crop and told me, "You should invest in some spurs." And with that our lesson took off. He was a tiny bit more forward with the crop, but my gosh, what an exhausting ride.

BUT I GOT TO JUMP! 

Yep. Despite the lazy bones that he is, Remy is a spectacular jumper and I've heard wonderful things. He basically goes into auto-pilot and is a great confidence builder, which I'm really grateful for...and he is a great leg-muscle builder! 

During my lesson the B.O. brought in two for her group lesson, and it ended up being very fun and a great confidence booster! We took turns jumping different 3-jump patterns. I learned how to ask for and anticipate a flying lead change and, in that same realm, I learned how it felt to cross-fire (aka I'm going to fly out of my seat). I've learned quite a bit more about the purpose, and practice, of half seat, and the fact that 2 point IS different. My leg isn't killing me like it was last time, which is great.

The B.O. told me I should be on cloud nine because my ride was so good. Made my day, because I really did try. One problem I have is that I tend to clench with my calves, and that causes my heel to come up and my toes to point out. Does anyone have any exercises or advice to correct this? It doesn't help that I naturally toe out on the ground.

I paid my entry fee yesterday to do 2' jumpers at the Hunter/Jumper show in April! Super excited about it. Probably won't be riding Remy, though. Next week I'll be on a little chestnut gelding named Jeep. Apparently you have to earn his respect, but once you get it, he performs wonderfully! I'm excited to meet him and get a feel for him next week. If we perform well he will probably be my mount at least up until the show!

Also, I am having really bad horse fever. I have kinda determined I want to wait until the fall to purchase my OTTB, financially and schedule-wise, that just seems like the right time... but I really want my own horse. Sigh. I guess I'll just practice some self-discipline haha. 
​


----------



## savvylr (Jan 8, 2016)

Woops! Time got away from me, but I'm not terribly surprised. It's been a month since my last post, and several things have happened since then. Remy is my regular now and I get to ride him twice a week, once in my lessons on Wednesdays and also for my free lease on Sundays. He's a great guy and takes care of me. 

Last Saturday I participated in a clinic taught by Imtiaz Anees, an Olympic equestrian! I had a private jumper lesson on Remy and it was amazing. We went as high as 2'8", which is the highest I've ever jumped. It was such a confidence booster! Imtiaz was very easygoing and just an incredible instructor. I am very grateful I had the opportunity to learn under him. A small group of us at the barn are discussing traveling to Australia next year for a week-long clinic with him that would end in us being able to ride a one star event! I am so stoked for that.





 By the way, this link is just a VERY brief clip of our lesson. I am very aware that I need to work on getting my shoulders back. 

Yesterday was my lesson and it was a flat lesson. I was kind of dreading it because I knew that could only mean stirrupless riding. I know it's beneficial, but I still don't like it, haha. It was a really good lesson, though! We did lots of trot work and worked on the basics of eq. I am really thankful I take criticism so well, because I have so many things I need to work on. In order of importance: balancing my weight across the ball of my foot instead of allowing my ankles to roll and absorbing the weight there, getting my shoulders back, bending my elbows, and relaxing my wrists. I tend to crank my wrists up (imagine riding with a thumbs up position) and it is just a bad habit I've picked up. The good news is that if I can get my shoulders back, everything else seems to fall into place. Oh, and I also need to work on closing my hands. I tend to not grip the reins, but that could be fixed with a better pair of gloves (right now my current gloves give me quite a bit of bulkiness and resistance when holding the reins... I guess that's what I get trying to buy the cheapest thing...).

My instructor told me, in regards to my wrists, "Ya know, Savannah, if you were just a recreational rider that came out for lessons every now and then, I'd accept where you're at and move you forward, but because I know what this sport means to you and what you want to do, I'm not going to let you move on with this hole in your training." That meant a lot to me... I was never in serious sports as a kid, or an adult (at least until now), and I am really grateful and over the moon that she is my coach. She believes in me and my potential. I was ready to cry from gratefulness by the time I left the barn. 

Anyway, that's been my month, just about. My instructor wants me to do 18" crossrail division at the hunter show instead of the 2' I was aiming for, due to it being my first time on Remy who has a reputation for running away with riders over larger jumps. He can't be ridden in a snaffle over jumps. We'll be schooling in a kimberwick and I did the clinic in a jointed pelham and I had no problem with control. In a snaffle he just gets extremely forward and wants to steam train over everything; my last jumping lesson we rode him in a snaffle and he took off with me and it took several circles of half-halting to get him to listen to me. Not fun. 

But that's that. I hope I continue to update regularly! Life runs away with me sometimes haha. Check in with you guys next week!


*MOD NOTE
This journal has been closed due to prolonged lack of participation by the author. Journals that have no active participation by the author for a period of time greater than 18 months will be considered abandoned and will be closed until the author asks for them to be reopened. *


----------

